# Not stolen - Sylvans Majesty - grey arab



## depurple1 (15 April 2012)

Today I was talking with a friend about a mare she bred - she was a grey Arab called Sylvans Majesty, also known as Lulu.

She lost track of her when she sold her in around 2003.  I've tried google but nothing comes up after she was last owned by my friend as a youngster.

If anyone knows of her, my friend would love to hear how she is.


----------



## PucciNPoni (15 April 2012)

Have you tried posting on Arabian Lines forum?


----------



## Cleo (17 April 2012)

yes, i agree try on the arabian lines forum, lots of people look on there.

Good Luck


----------



## Alliya (19 April 2012)

depurple1 said:



			Today I was talking with a friend about a mare she bred - she was a grey Arab called Sylvans Majesty, also known as Lulu.

She lost track of her when she sold her in around 2003.  I've tried google but nothing comes up after she was last owned by my friend as a youngster.

If anyone knows of her, my friend would love to hear how she is.
		
Click to expand...

I used to know her mum Marbon Majesty and own her 1st foal Max by Platinum Domino 

I bid a search on AL for you but sadly only old posts but not after 2003 so must of been with your friend still might be worth trying AHS see if there is a upto date info and if they will pass on a letter for you good luck


----------



## tango'smum (19 April 2012)

i know a grey arab called lulu.. she would be about 26 yrs old now??


----------



## arabs (30 April 2012)

hi this is really weird finding this post as i use to own sylvans majesty if this is the same grey arab mare , i also had a foal from her before she was sold. it must be the same mare


----------



## Hannahbell3010 (11 May 2013)

Hi ... Saw this post as I googled my mares name. I own sylvans majesty aka LuLu... She is delightful! She is coming on 15 now. I have her passport and all her papers. How do you know her? She is as beautiful as ever! But has a problem with her leg ... Goes on and off lame .. She has been my little mare for about ten years now .. Would be lovely to talk to someone about her that knows her x


----------



## Hannahbell3010 (11 May 2013)

And yes her mum was marbon majesty x


----------



## arabs (24 July 2015)

Hannahbell3010 said:



			Hi ... Saw this post as I googled my mares name. I own sylvans majesty aka LuLu... She is delightful! She is coming on 15 now. I have her passport and all her papers. How do you know her? She is as beautiful as ever! But has a problem with her leg ... Goes on and off lame .. She has been my little mare for about ten years now .. Would be lovely to talk to someone about her that knows her x
		
Click to expand...

Hi I use to own this mare and bred a lovely foal from her id love to hear from u and how she is doing I've been trying to find her for past 8 years , even sent ahs a letter to forward to her owners and no luck my email address is knightsarabians1@hotmail.com
I had her as 2 year old I think and I bred her first foal . Look forward to hearing from u


----------



## arabs (24 July 2015)

Hi I use to own this mare when she was to pls email me I have been trying to trace her for about 8 yrs knightsarabians1@hotmail.com


----------

